# Brauch mal eine guten Dr. fürn Leistenbruch :o)



## jazznova (4. Mai 2008)

Servus zusammmen,
hab einen Leistenbruch und mein Arzt meint das die Klassische Variante mit richtig nähen usw. das beste ist,wie die meist angewendete Methode mit dem Netz....nur wäre halt der Bruch nicht so groß (2cm) das man ihn mit der klassischen Variante behandeln kann....

Alles schön und gut, aber nach der nicht NETZ Variante kann ich auch lang kein Sport mehr machen zudem .... wäre es auch noch nicht so weit, weil ja der Bruch noch nicht richtig offen ist . Gegensatz zu der Netzvariante....1 Woche danach !!!
Fakt ist aber der Bruch tut bei Belastung am Berg weh  
Also....ich brauch mal einen 2. Rat !!!!

Kennt einer einen guten Arzt im MTK Kreis..... (Hattersheim - Hofheim) ??? Weiter ist mir auch schnuppe,kann auch ein Fachmann sein der nur Private nimmt !!

Will im Juni an Gardasee und hab kein bock am Pool zu liegen *grml


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2008)

Vllt. Prof. Dr. Wendling in der Klinik Bad Soden...

... wesentlicher Nachteil der klassichen Technik ist in der Tat, dass Du lange keinen Sport machen kannst, ein Freund von mir, der sich wegen Kraftsport beide Leisten nach der klassischen Methode hat operieren lassen, sollte hinter 1/2 Jahr keinen Sport machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazznova (5. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Info,
vielleicht sollte ich erst zu einem Sportarzt oder meint Ihr ich kann direkt nach Bad Soden in die Klinik wackeln?
Hat einer Erfahrung mit Dr. Müller-Felsch?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2008)

jazznova schrieb:


> oder meint Ihr ich kann direkt nach Bad Soden in die Klinik wackeln?



Wieso, einfach mal einen Termin vereinbaren, in die Sprechstunde von Prof. Wendling gehen und sich untersuchen/beraten lassen, das heisst doch noch lange nicht, dass Du dich da dann auch operieren lassen musst.


----------



## tomtomba (5. Mai 2008)

Der Müller-Felsch ist sicherlich nicht der falscheste, der ist immer erstmal "pro-Sportler. Also wenig operieren, und wenn dann op dann schnellstens wieder auf die Beine und bewegen!! 
Eine Alternative ist die Sportmedizinische Sprechstunde im der Höchster Klinik. Ich glaube die ist täglich ab 1400. Im roten Eingang (neuer Anbau) 
der Oberarzt Dr. Harald Hake ist auch Ausdauersportler und drängt auf schnelle REHA nach der OP. 
Wenn Du mehr Input brauchst melde Dich per PM 

Gruß Tom


----------



## jazznova (5. Mai 2008)

Danke für die Tips,
hab für morgen einen Termin bei Prof. Wendling, ich denke der wird mir sagen was nun das beste ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2008)

... die Empfehlung wird wahrscheinlich zunächst primär von Deinem Alter abhängen, wenn Du noch jung bist, wird er Dir wahrscheinlich erstmal zur klassischen Methode raten, dann gilt es eben noch die sportlichen Aspekte zu berücksichtigen...


----------



## jazznova (5. Mai 2008)

mal abwarten was er empfiehlt...ist man mit 34 noch jung


----------



## caroka (5. Mai 2008)

jazznova schrieb:


> mal abwarten was er empfiehlt...ist man mit 34 noch jung


Da ist man noch ein junger Hüpfer.


----------



## jazznova (6. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Da ist man noch ein junger Hüpfer.




haha, danke  

Also ich hab "noch" glück und brauch noch nicht unters Messer, ist zwar ein kleiner Bruch aber der wird noch nicht operiert. 


> ...kräftig weiter radeln bis es knallt......o-ton



Hab aber ne Leistenzerrung ... also bissel cremen und gut ist.
Vielen Dank nochmal für die Tips


----------



## Talisker99 (8. August 2008)

Ich greif das Thema aus aktuellem Anlass (und weil es bestimmt viele von Euch noch mal betreffen wird) mal wieder auf.
Ich war am Dienstag unterm Messer mit meinem Leistenbruch, und zwar mit der Netzmethode. Denn:
Ein Leistenbruch ist abgesehen von zu starker Belastung immer auch die Folge einer Bindegewebsschwäche.
Wenn man also nach der OP sich wieder belastet, ist es bei einem Zusammennähen des Bindegewebes bis zum nächsten Bruch nur eine Frage der Zeit.
Das Netz hingegen hält ewig. Und es wird mittlerweile nicht mal mehr fixiert, sondern wächst innerhalb von 3-4 Wochen bombenfest ein. Ausserdem ist der Eingriff endoskopisch, man hat nur drei kleine Löcher statt eines grossen Schnittes. Und nach einer Woche, nach dem Fädenziehen , darf ich schon wieder losfahren. Falls ich mich überanstrenge, tut es weh und dann höre ich auf. Es kann aber nichts passieren, wie zum Beispiel ein Aufplatzen einer Naht.
Es würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren (is zwar nun zu spät), welche Argumente manche Ärzte noch für die klassische Methode haben ?

mfg
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2008)

Talisker99 schrieb:


> Es würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren (is zwar nun zu spät), welche Argumente manche Ärzte für die klassische Methode haben ?



Keine Ahnung 

Bei der klassischen Methode muss man viel länger pausieren und die Gefahr, dass der Bruch erneut auftritt, weil die Vernähung der übereinandergelegten Muskeln unter Belastung aufreisst, ist nicht unerheblich ...

... m.E. muss auch nicht jeden Leistenbruch unbedingt sofort operieren lassen. Ich treibe seit über drei Jahren mit einen Leistenbruch uneingeschränkt Sport (MTB, Kraft-Training,etc). Solange sich der Bruch nicht dramatisch vergrössert er sich im Liegen weiterhin komplett in die Bauchhöhle zurückzieht und ich auch sonst keine Beschwerden bekomme, werde ich ihn auch nicht operieren lassen. Aber das muss natürlich jeder in Rücksprache mit einem Fachmann für sich selbst entscheiden!!!


----------



## Talisker99 (8. August 2008)

Na ja, Du läufst halt die -wenn auch geringe- Gefahr, dass sich Dein Darm im Bruch verklemmt, und dann muss Du schnell sein.

mfg


Kai


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2008)

Talisker99 schrieb:


> Na ja, Du läufst halt die -wenn auch geringe- Gefahr, dass sich Dein Darm im Bruch verklemmt, und dann muss Du schnell sein.i



Das ist das gängige Verkaufsargument für die OP, das betrifft aber eher adipöse Menschen. Eine gute Indikation ist, ob sich der Bruch im Liegen völlig in die Bauchhöhle zurückzieht, was man eben bei adipösen Menschen weniger gut feststellen kann. Aber wie gesagt: Das muss jeder für sich selbst unter Konsultation eines Fachmannes entscheiden.


----------



## wondermike (8. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das ist das gängige Verkaufsargument für die OP, das betrifft aber eher adipöse Menschen.



Wenn man Dich nicht kennt und hier so liest, was Du immer so wegfutterst, könnte einem das ja zu denken geben...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> wenn Man Dich Nicht Kennt Und Hier So Liest, Was Du Immer So Wegfutterst, Könnte Einem Das Ja Zu Denken Geben...


----------



## DerHamburger (22. März 2010)

ich weiß das passt hier nicht ganz rein..aber kann man durchs mtbiken eien leistenbruch erleiden..ich meine..wir alle neigen dazu,zu stürzen...auch mal auf die hüfte..aknn das uns pasiieren..weiß das hier einer??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Talisker99 (23. März 2010)

Einen Leistenbruch holt man sich in aller Regel nicht durch Stürze, sondern durch Überbelastung, das kann durch alles mögliche passieren (incl. Verstopfung  ), also auch durch MTB-Fahren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. März 2010)

DerHamburger schrieb:


> ich weiß das passt hier nicht ganz rein..aber kann man durchs mtbiken eien leistenbruch erleiden..ich meine..wir alle neigen dazu,zu stürzen...auch mal auf die hüfte..aknn das uns pasiieren..weiß das hier einer??



Nur zur Klarstellung: Ein Leistenbruch hat auch nichts mit einem Knochenbruch zu tun. Es handelt sich um Bindegewebe, das nachgibt.


----------



## DerHamburger (23. März 2010)

ja,das weiß ich auch..aber das war halt meine frage ob das passieren kann..aber meine frage wurde ja mehr oder weniger beatnwortet,danke


----------

